# Severe cramping, pain, bloating at night



## Sri

Hi this is sri, got my period on dec 16, i have severe bloating, gas, cramping and pain only at nights since last 2 days. Mornings am all good. Is this dangerous? Please let me know. I need help. I am experiencing this pain for the first time. This is not like menstural cramping or ovulation cramping


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

